
What Will Make It Feel Safe to Go Back to Movie Theaters? - laurex
https://www.vulture.com/2020/05/movie-theaters-coronavirus.html
======
rman666
If they promise to stop robbing us blind just so we can watch a bunch of pedos
who think they are better than us. Oh, plus they need to do something about
the shit movies they make.

------
mrfusion
I feel safe now. People are living their lives in the free states.

